# Starcraft Issues



## GeneralV5 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm having 2 different but crucial problems with the Starcraft game. I just bought a brand new version of the Starcraft Battle Chest that includes both the original and the Brood War expansion. If anyone can provide a solution for even ONE of these problems it would be really helpful. The first issue is with my Mac. The second is with the PC.

1. When I place the Starcraft discs into the Macbook Pro, the disc drive isn't able to read the discs. They just begin spinning for a moment, stop, then start up again repeating itself. The MacBook Pro plays any other type of cd/dvd's but for some reason not Starcraft?

2. I have installed Starcraft and the Brood War Expansion on my PC as well as updated it with the 1.16 patch. Whenever I try to load and open a saved game however, the screen goes black and this message pops up:


"_Brood War: Windows - Application Error

The instruction at 0x004bdb81 referenced memory at 0x00000001. The memory could not be read.

Click an OK to terminate the program_"


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

For your mac problem try this file to install it.
http://download.cnet.com/Blizzard-StarCraft/3000-7563_4-51218.html?tag=mncol

For your PC problem I would do these things as Vista is notorious for having very annoying security problems.

Find the starcraft folder
right click
properties
security (tab)
edit (button)
allow full control for all users

find the starcraft.exe file
right click
properties
compatibility
Run as Administrator
Run as XP SP3 or try earlier ( you may not need to run it as XP SP3)


----------



## GeneralV5 (Jan 9, 2010)

The solution for the PC worked perfectly! I don't get anymore error messages. The Starcraft installer for mac worked too, but it doesn't require the CD anyway which is cool. I had to open an account on battle.net to use my serial code, so if anyone else is wondering why the installer asks for a 13-character cd key and you have a 26-character CD key, you just have to enter it on your battle.net account first.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

No problem for the help!

If the thread is marked as solved could do so by marking it solved under the thread tools please.


----------

